# BP has finally stopped the oil leak in the Gulf!!!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well BP has finally stopped the oil leak in the Gulf!

They put a wedding ring on it and it totally stopped putting out.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Well BP has finally stopped the oil leak in the Gulf!
> 
> They put a wedding ring on it and it totally stopped putting out.


I think this is the 4th time I've seen this in some form or another from you today. And I've laughed every time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA:roflmao: I hadn't heard that one.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris,

I think you need to see a counseler...lol.

I was hoping though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Should last for a while, unless one of those robots rub up against it!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*DARN!!!! THATS FUNNY---- OH! TO BE A YOUNG LAD AGAIN:roflmao:--*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Well BP has finally stopped the oil leak in the Gulf!
> 
> They put a wedding ring on it and it totally stopped putting out.


Yow! If mama sees your post, It has been nice knowing you.


----------

